# Ethernet over ac



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Holt said:


> Got a detached garage to far from the wireless router. Dont want to dig a trench for hardwire. Any readon a ethernet over ac wont work. Have a seperate sub panel in the garage if that makes a difference. I have never used one of these before


It probably would work, but it would help to know what it is.


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

60 amp sub panel about 50 ft from the house. With a seperate hard disco. Is that what you needed or do you need to know what a ethernet power bridge is ?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Holt said:


> 60 amp sub panel about 50 ft from the house. With a seperate hard disco. Is that what you needed or do you need to know what a ethernet power bridge is ?


Ethernet power bridge.


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

A ethernet power bridge is a way of extending ethernet using your homes electrical wiring. Simple put you have a device plugged into the wall by your router with a ethernet cord plugged into the someware else in your house you have another device that you have a ethernet out on going to say a game system. The data signal travels on the romex in your house. Great if you are not wanting to run ethernet in walls or wirless wont reach a certin part of your house.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

My house is 200 feet and across a street from my office/shop. I had the Geeks from Best Buy install a couple of antennas and a wireless system in between the two buildings.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

SteveBayshore said:


> My house is 200 feet and across a street from my office/shop. I had the Geeks from Best Buy install a couple of antennas and a wireless system in between the two buildings.:thumbup::thumbup:


Sounds expensive?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

A wireless router should easily go 50'.


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

50ft is just panel to sub panel. Add another 25' and wireless router is in my basement. i can get witeless out there for browesing but I want to steam video to my tablet. little to far for ot to be smooth


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Holt said:


> 50ft is just panel to sub panel. Add another 25' and wireless router is in my basement. i can get witeless out there for browesing but I want to steam video to my tablet. little to far for ot to be smooth


 
He can get witless browsing and steam video on his tablet.


:laughing:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

50' are you kidding me? Ive installed wifi bridges that span a couple miles. You barley need antennas for 50'


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

randas said:


> 50' are you kidding me? Ive installed wifi bridges that span a couple miles. You barley need antennas for 50'


This.

You can get a wireless residential grade bridge on ebay for about $150.

Power Line stuff doesn't do well over distance.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Holt said:


> Got a detached garage to far from the wireless router. Dont want to dig a trench for hardwire. Any readon a ethernet over ac wont work. Have a seperate sub panel in the garage if that makes a difference. I have never used one of these before


Cable company was too lazy to install a cable for my Moms computer so I bought one of those things you plug in to a receptacle that has ethernet in and ethernet out.
It has been working fine for way over a year. 

Something like this:

http://www.gogreensolar.com/product...ty-2-eplc-01?gclid=CNXG08DStrgCFShp7Aodt1AAbA

or this:

http://www.directron.com/tpl310ap.html?gsear=1


It was cheap too.

I didnt check the down speed so if you want to look at **** in your garage, you might want to check the speeds before you buy one.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Just yesterday I installed a wireless access point/client bridge system with antennas good for 30Km. They make far less range ones at decent prices.


----------



## Boostinsteve (Apr 25, 2013)

Depending on what wifi router you have, you can get unlocked firmware online, and that allows you to boost the output strength. I have an old linksys router that I did this to. Added a heat sink and fan to it as well to avoid heat issues.


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

Everyone thanks for the responces. Wifi is out of the question as I live near a Air Force base and when certain plane take off they jam all over the air communications. This is another reason no wifi. Again thanks for the responces. I guess Ill just take a chanse.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Wifi is out of the question as I live near a Air Force base and when certain plane take off they jam all over the air communications. This is another reason no wifi. 





This might be a reason for " Phantom Tripping AFCIs " .



Pete


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

PLC modems (*P*ower *L*ine *C*ommunications, _not _Programmable Logic Controller in this case) work OK. But be forewarned, if you have anything on your lines that creates noise and harmonics, like VFDs or even electronic fluorescent ballasts, they can interfere with your PLC modem throughput. It usually doesn't stop it, it just makes it have to keep sending and sending and sending in order to get a good packet of information back to the router. So where you might have seen 10Mbps speeds on a regular dedicated Ethernet hard wire cable, you might see only 1 or 2 Mbps speeds on a PLC modem version of ethernet.


----------



## someonespecial (Aug 31, 2012)

You could also use coax, I have a 300' RG11 link between my main router and an access point in my pole barn. Google MoCA bridge.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Old post but I would just run a bridged or wired router as close to the shop you can get by having it mounted on an outside wall or on the outside of the house. Mount it in a PVC junction box and the signal will reach. Our home is 65' long and it reaches from one end to the other and also way out back 100' away.

By wired I mean another wireless router wired to your existing router. I had a friend that had all his network stuff in a box outside in a pvc box and it worked great reaching his shop and house.


----------

